# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی برق یا عمران؟

## majidsa520

سلام دوستان
لدفا کسایی که تجربه دارن یا تو این دو رشته فارغ التحصیلن راهنمایی کنن
من به هر دو رشته علاقه دارم ولی از آینده شون میترسم
تا حالا از هر کی پرسیدم گفته مهندسای برق بیکارن
تو رو خدا کمک کنید...فقط دو روز مونده
میگن عمران اسونه و با لیسانس هم میشه کار پیدا کرد...درسته؟
برق سخته و بیکار میمونیم...درسته؟

----------


## safer1

والا الان هر دو تا بازارکارشون یکیه به نظر من عمران باز بهتره چون در هر مرکز دانشگاهی حتی پیام نور کامپیوتر وجود داره ولی عمران کم تر هست .. شما در کنار عمران با مدارک فنی حرفه ای میتونید به علم کامپیوتر برسید البته به عنوان مثال خدمتتون عرض کردم  منظورم بیشتر تعداد مراکز زیاد رشته کامپیوتر هست و اینکه مهارت هاش فراگیر شده و می بینید مهارت برنامه نویسی و بقیه رو شما در مراکز خصوصی اموزشگاه یاد میگیرید

----------

